# Aardvark Cottage - SE England, Oct 2014



## LittleOz (Oct 9, 2014)

Following a morning fail, we decided to hit the country lanes of Kent/East Sussex on the hunt for something new and fabulous.

Sadly we didn't find a new epic.

Hours of narrow lanes and dodging suicidal pheasants became a blur and the only stop worth getting a camera out for proved to be these rather derpy cottages. I have no history, nor name for the place and am not even sure where it was. A half-hearted effort had clearly been made to start renovations, but the sofas must have proved too tempting for the builders. It has potential to be a nice home for someone and does benefit from lovely views across a valley.

To provide some kind of reference I've christened this Aardvark Cottage as that's the page the book was open at.











































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Thats nice that. I do like the 3rd shot down and also the one with the pink random toilet in the yellow room.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, nice ....looks a decent look round that.


----------



## derelictwom (Oct 9, 2014)

Not a bad find at all, I'm liking the cobweb shot and the one above it.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 9, 2014)

What a lovely little cottage and you caught it right well there...


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 9, 2014)

not bad for a random find littleoz


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Great stuff! Love that little dog! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 9, 2014)

Great find and a bonus it still has its fireplaces.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice looking cottage that and some nice shots  I like the window net curtain one!!!


----------



## Big C (Oct 10, 2014)

First toilet cramped, second toilet spacious.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 10, 2014)

oooh likey, likey


----------



## Lukemash (Nov 16, 2014)

*I*

Looks like a nice old house . I wonder where they washed their hands after going to the toilet?


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 16, 2014)

Lovely find! I like the cobwebby windowsill shot


----------

